# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Grootheidswaanzin

## angelien

mijn ex lijdt aan grootheiodswaanzin, weet iemand daar iets over te vertellen.Hij probeerd mij telkens te kleineren, en niemand deugd eigenlijk. Ik zit midden in een voogdijzaak en weet niet hoe ik er op moet reageren

----------


## Agnes574

Angelien,

Aj....daar zit je goed mee(niet dus)...
Ik heb ook zo'n partner gehad;hij was volgens hem de max,onmisbaar op zijn werk,hij dacht 'macht' over mij te hebben,was de grootste racist die ik kende,en idd...bijna niemand deugde in zijn ogen...

Maar...hij is ontslagen op zijn 'onmisbare' werk,ik ben allang weg bij hem(daar ging zijn zogenaamde 'macht'),hij is ondertussen getrouwd met een marokaanse(racistische uitingen zullen ook verdwenen zijn..)en hij heeft 'zero' vrienden(blijkbaar deugd HIJ niet in hun ogen!)....

Ik denk dat zo iemand vooral zichzelf in de maling neemt en zelf,diep vanbinnen,eigenlijk zéér weinig zelfvertrouwen en een héél laag zelfbeeld heeft!!

Maar ik ga eens voor je op zoek één dezer dagen...misschien vind ik wel meer op het net!

Sterkte en succes alvast,
Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## crestfallensoul

Normaal gesproken moet je als man 'Iets' hebben waar een vrouw tegenop kijkt.
Man hoeft tenslotte niet 'Knap' te zijn he, dus is er wat anders waar een vrouw voor valt. (Mijn mening hoor)

Als je dat in gedachte houdt dan dan is het 'Grootheidswaanzin' niets anders dan een camouflage voor zijn fouten/mislukkingen.
Hij wilt graag dat jij tegen hem opkijkt en vindt dat anderen dat ook moeten doen (middenpunt van belangstelling) als dat niet goed lukt (bij kennissen of kroeg etc) dan ben jij de L*L, hij zoekt een makkelijk slachtoffer die hij voor paal zet (kleineert) zodat er niet op zijn tekortkoming wordt gelet.
Dat jij dan niet tegen hem opkijkt is logies maar minder belangrijk want hij heeft/had je al en hij hoeft je niet meer te versieren.

Nu heb je een 'voogdij zaak' en dat is heel wat anders.
Nu gaat het over kinderen, en als je dan bang bent dat hij je ook daar weer kleineert dan zou ik me niet te veel zorgen maken hoor, tenslotte gaan die mensen niet over 1 nacht ijs, prikken meestal snel door het maskertje heen en vragen of zoeken bewijs voor wat hij beweert.
Ook jij hebt wat te zeggen daar, neem je voor om nóóit boos te worden bij een diskussie met hem of hun!!!! Boos worden is bijna altijd verliezen!
als jij hem kalm kunt beantwoorden en zelf al om bewijs gaat vragen dan zal hij proberen je op de kast te jagen met het doel je Boos te maken zodat je je zelfbeheersing verliest en dat moet je ten alle tijden zien te voorkomen.
Je hoeft alleen maar goed op te letten wát hij zegt, denk er even over en geef een antwoord waardoor Hij eventueel boos wordt, simpel door het eens om te draaien, zet hem eens voor paal dat is iets waar hij absoluut niet tegen kan en dan heb je hem....... Hij boos, en zal veel te snel en veel zeggen wat weer tegen hem gebruikt gaat worden bij de voogdij zaak....

Als je niet anders weet om hem boos te krijgen dan begin je gewoon over het Falen van hem in de loop der tijd, noem alles op waar hij is gefaald, werk/ relatie/ discriminatie etc....... laat hem maar rood worden, het is toch maar even en dan ben je er weer vanaf, jij je zin en zij weten hoe hij echt is, dus zonder het maskertje.

Lees dit een paar keer door tot je zeker weet dat je het 'Waarom' begrijpt...
Alles is geoorloofd als het om het behoud van je kids gaat vergeet dat niet, je hebt geen reden om hem te sparen....

Suc6 en sterkte, Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

Heel goede post vind ik Peter....
Waar haal jij al die wijsheid vandaan?

Idd een heel goed idee om op hem in te werken,hem op zijn zwakke plekken te pakken en hem uit zijn tent te lokken....
Gaat dat helpen in jouw geval Angelien?

Hij bedreigt je toch niet ofzo hé?
En ik vermoed dat je niet aan drugs,alcohol of zware geestelijke problemen lijd...dan gaan de kinderen 9 op de 10 keer toch aan hun moeder toegewezen worden!

Ik wens je veel sterkte,hopelijk blijf je posten....als je vragen/twijfels of whatever hebt en je zet het hier neer,kunnen we je altijd proberen tips of raad te geven!!!

Grtz Agnes Xx

----------


## angelien

dank jullie wel voor je reacties. In de voogdij zaak heb ik net een gesprek samen met de mediater gehad. HIj begon met de ongelofelijke opmerking dat hij mij onder curatele wil stellen omdat onze dochter als ze bij mij blijft over een paar jaar mannen loopt af te trekken .Hij heeft geen vertrouwenin feite praat hij over zichzelf,maar ik kan het niet meer hebben. Terwijl hij na drie herseninfarcten psychisch niet spoort.Hij is onderbehandeling geweest van een psychiater,waarbij ik heb aangegeven dat hij mij mishandelde. Hij heeft mij geprobeerd te wurgen en een half jaar voor ik naar het blijf van mijn lijf huis ging een laptop naar mijn hoofd gegooit. Ik was zo dom om niet naar de politie te gaan. Alleen zijn psychiater weet het en zij mag zijn raporten niet openbaar maken.In het gesprek met die mediater ben ik heel kalm gebleven. Ik heb inderdaad niet gescholden, maar de mediater eropgewezen dat ik juf ben en moeder,dus wel weet wat ik doe. Mijn ex zit nu in de wao(door zijn infarcten) en het feit dat hij op zijn werk niet functioneerd(zijn voormalige baas) die ik helaas niet kan traceren zei mij dat als hij niet naar de psychiater gaat hij geen werk meer kan krijgen.alleen het maakt mij bang. Al zijn problemen draait hij om en geeft mij de schuld van alles.Mijn dochter en ik zijn nu goed bezig. Ik heb een baan als juf op een speciale school en zij heeft in Emmen haar draai gevonden. Ik weet dat ik uiteindelijk wel gelijk zal krijgen,omdat hij op lange termijn niet spoort. Hij heeft nu al ruzie met zijn advocaat,maar het klinkt heel raar ik wil verder met het leven en ik knap nu een beetje af.Deze grootheidswaanzinnige is bezig om ons nieuwe leven te verzieken.

----------


## crestfallensoul

Die mediater wilt jou onder curatele stellen?
Heb je al gevraagd wát hij daaronder verstaat? Maw. weet je zelf al wat dat inhoudt?
Want als dat inhoudt dat jij verantwoording moet afleggen voor je dochter en dat er allerlij mensen het in de gaten houden zou ik dat niet eens erg vinden hoor, het gaat toch om háár welzijn, en dan heb je de zekerheid dat ze bij jou blijft, toch?

Ruzie met de advocaat is voor jou best wel goed te noemen, ik denk dat het verder escaleert als hij merkt dat hij aan de verliezende hand is, dan slaat hij miss door en hoef je niets meer te bewijzen.

Ik zou me er niet te druk over maken, je weet tenslotte ook niet wat die mediater tegen je Ex gezegd heeft, dat is miss nog wel erger want heel vaak zeggen ze zoiets om jouw reactie te zien daar halen ze dan weer nuttige info uit voor hun raport.
Dus het is al heel goed dat je jezelf in de hand kunt houden, daar win je mee.

Maar wat ik niet goed begrijp is wat een Mediater (conflictbemiddelaar) met jouw kind te maken heeft hoor, dat is iemand die ipv 2 advokaten de zaak tussen jullie probeert te verdelen in goede harmonie dus te komen tot een goed Convenant en meestal is dat de inboedel en het financiele plaatje, over de kids gaat de rechter eventueel in overleg met de kinderbescherming.

http://www.faboonstra.nl/artikel13.htm

P.S. Hoe oud is je kind?? Vanaf 12 jaar mag een kind namelijk zelf beslissen bij welke ouder het gaat wonen mits er geen bezwaren zijn door het gerecht ivm onvermogen door een van de twee.

Grz, Peter

----------


## angelien

dank je voor je reactie peter/ Mijn dochter is 9 jaar. Mijn ex heeft denk ik al een crusiale fout gemaakt. hij vertelde dat ze 2 jaar op school achter loopt, om mij als slechte moeder neer te zetten. Dit blijkt absoluut onwaar te zijn. meester is heel trots op haar en denkt dat hij dit soort dingen zegt om mij van streek te maken. de mediater wil mij niet onder curatele stellen , het is puur wat hij zegt. weet je het is moeilijk, omdat hij dit altijd al deed. ik heb haar opgevoed ,terwijl hij 80 uur per week werkte en hij alleen ruzie kwam maken als hij thuis was. bij de mediater zegt hij dat hij alles gedaan heeft,hij probeerd iedereen voor zich te winnen.Al mijn oude vrienden/vriendinnen worden door hem beinvloed.Wij zijn een nieuw leven begonnen in een plaats op 3 uur afstand rijden en dat gaat perfect.Ik wil door, maar er is een gek die wederom probeerd mij als slecht af te schilderen, zo van ze doet haar best maar het is jammer. Dit deed hij altijd al en ik ben zo dom geweest om te denken dat het niet zo gemeend was. Weet je ik weet dat het goed gaat,alleen ik moet vechten tegen iemand, die constant liegt, en het zelf geloofd de feiten zullen wel voor zich spreken, maar het is geestelijk zo moeilijk. Ik ben net uit het blijf van mijn lijf,(waar ze je ook contoleren als moeder en vonden dat mijn dochter en ik een uitzonderlijke warme band hadden) ik heb een baan een huis. mijn dochter is gelukkig.Over inboedel en eventuele allimentatie, hij betaald niets en ik heb niets uit het oude huis. Mijn dochter mag zelfs haar speelgoed niet meenemen.Als haar vader iets voor haar koopt krijgt ze de instuktie vooral niets aan mama te geven.hoera voor mijn gezag. Weet je ik ben sterk en ik weet dat ik het uiteindelijk zal redden, krijg ik de tijd.? dat is de vraag. Mijn grootste troef is die mediater te rekken,omdat hij uiteindelijk door de mand valt.
dank je voor je reactie angelien

----------


## angelien

Hoi Agnes en peter.
Ik wou jullie nogmaals bedanken voor de goede adviezen.Ik heb er veel aan gehad en nog steeds.
Ik ben naar de school van mijn dochtertje gegaan en ik heb het hele verhaal verteld. Dat hij zijn dochter gebruikt,haar neerzet als een potentiele hoer, als ze bij mij blijft,De interbegeleidster zei dat ze hem hadden gezien een beeld bij ons beiden hadden en dat ik me beslist geen zorgen moest maken,
Ze staan op school achter me.Op mijn werk als juf wordt er ook een stukje voor me geschreven ,daar ben je natuurlijk ook opvoeder, De school is heel blij met me,dus eihgenlijk hoef ik me geen zorgen te maken.Bij die mediater zei hij nog dat ik richting hilversum moest komen omdat we dan dichter bij hem in de buurt wonen.De mediater zei dat ik dat moest onderzoeken.Ik wil niet verhuizen en zeker niet dichter in de buurt gaan wonen. Ik merk nu al dat die paar mediation gesprekken en dus met hem, in een ruimte zitten me niet in de koude kleren gaat zitten.Als ik niet wil verhuizen dreigt hij weer met een proces.Volgens school en mijn werk hoef ik daar absoluut niet bang voor te zijn, maar omdat hij dfe vorige keer zo agressief aan het liegen was,maakt t me bang.Dit soort mensen als mijn ex,komen eerst altijd normaal over.

groetjes angelien

----------


## angelien

ik vergat crestfallensoul te bedanken voor de reactie, bij deze 
groet angelien

----------


## crestfallensoul

Hoi Angelien.
Allereerst klink het al heel goed dat je de feestdagen goed bent doorgekomen..
Verder moet je jezelf echt geen zorgen maken om de afloop van alles hoor, die man heeft toch geen poot om op te staan en als je een beetje huiverig bent voor de verhalen van zijn kant dan moet je in gedachte houden dat álles wat hij beweert ook bewezen moet worden door hem en dat zal niet meevallen als je een verhaal verzin.
In de buurt gaan wonen, dat mag hij wel vragen hoor maar je bent dat nooit verplicht dat is een lachertje... zou ik ook niet aan beginnen dus.
Blijft er maar 1 ding over en dat is de manier van Dreigen.....
Als hij, met wat dan ook, dreigt dan moet je daar wel direct melding van maken, ook al denk je dat het niet helpt, blijf dat doen telkens als er een dreiging komt.... die registratie ligt er dan alvast voor later.

Als de gesprekken je niet bevallen zoals je zegt, dan moet je daar gewoon mee stoppen, je bent dat niet verplicht hoor.
Je kunt een bericht sturen naar die mediator met de mededeling dat je verdere gesprekken niet meer ziet zitten daar het toch geen nut meer heeft. (ik neem aan dat de boedelscheiding al heeft plaats gevonden?)

Wees niet bang, je moet al héél erg zijn als je je kind zou moeten afstaan, en dat geloof ik niet gezien je beroep en houding ten opzichte van je kind.

Groetjes, Peter.

----------


## angelien

Dank je 
je hebt gelijk.
Als hij dreigt zal ik zeker melding maken.Er is geen boedelscheiding en geen allimentatie.Ik ben sept 2006 met een mijn dochter en een plastic zakje vertrokken naar het blijf van mijn lijf huis.toen jheb ik alleen bij zijn psychiater gemeld dat hij me een laptop naar t hoofd gegooit had en agressief was.maar die dossiers krijg ik niet open.hij heeft me toen opgeroepen bij de rechtbank en ik had geen bewijs.hij loog daar ook alles aan elkaar vast en de rechter ,waarschijnlijk iemand die zelf net gescheiden was ,was redelijk op zijn hand.Ze mocht uiteindelijk gelukkig bij mij blijven,maar het is een misdaad om een kind aan zijn ouderlijke macht te onttrekken en zonder bewijs.gelukkig had ik een goede advocaat en begon hij in de loop van het proces bewijsbaar te liegen, maar toch.de angst bij mij zit er goed in. Ik heb nu alle bewijzen van mijn dochters school, mijn eigen school en mijn werkgever dat ik het goed doe,maar het is meer die angst die terugkomt. Hij heeft mij jarenlang dagelijks verteld dat ik dom was en hij geweldig.Ik kon ook niets meer op het laatst,zelfs geen mailtje versturen als hij in de buurt was.Ik heb hier op de site ook nps gevonden.narcistische persoonlijkheids stoornis.de dingen die daar geschreven worden kloppen.Op een of andere manier heeft hij het als zijn missie gemaakt om mij zoveel mogelijk te kleineren.nu wil hij weer bloed zien mijn bloed.Omdat ik volgens hem zijn kind zomaar heb afgepakt.dat beangstigd me.Mijn dochters school en mijn werk staan helemaal achter me,waarschijnlijk zou een proces alleen maar gunstig voor me zijn ,maar die angst dat hij me weer volledig afbrand is groot.Hoewel ik aan de andere kant denk dat iemand die zijn dochter gebruikt, haar neerzet als potentiele hoer als ze bij mij blijft,zwaar gestoord is en dat iedereen dat moet kunnen zien.De volgende keer wil ik dat ook bij die mediater zeggen .De bewijzen heb ik.Zijn eigen advocaat heeft ook gezegd dat er geen nieuw proces meer komt en dat we alleen bij de mediater zijn om afspraken te maken.Hij zei dat hij dat niet wist,maar een advocaat doet dat toch niet zomaar.

We zien wel,het is fijn om hier even van me af te schrijven

bedankt
groetjes angelien

----------

